# website domain and hosting



## pra85 (Apr 9, 2011)

i am thinking of launching a website so there are some points that i want to clarify

-where do i buy the ".in" domain from 

-where so i host my website
 my website will be only India oriented so i have heard people saying that it should be hosted where it is being used the most.Is this true. 
Plz suggest some Indian web hosting solutions

i have heard about name.com, it gives domain at a good price and its hosting solutions are also good ----can anybody verify this
[but it is based in USA, will this affect my website which will be India oriented]


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm using HostSo and hosting around 5 websites with them, Till now no problem at all, and their live help is really helpfull. And it's the cheapest too.

Another option is Hostdime.in which is also good.

There are many other hosting providers, but as I've used only these two so can recommend them only. Don't know about other hosting services.

But many members used Outpower Hosting, whost.in etc. and the reviews are good.


----------



## sunzeal (Apr 9, 2011)

no, its not same like that.

Indian servers are slow compared to US servers + they are very costly.

So if you want to setup a website and need v fast servers than USA is your option.

I am not very sure about the name.com hosting but i have brought a domain from name.com and all perfect till now.

Well talking about hosting, i have been having my hosting with servers in Germany i.e my365host, got like 2 downtime in 5-6 months but other way they are perfect.

Even Hostgator is awesome.


----------



## gagan007 (Apr 11, 2011)

for startups and sites which have low userbase and traffic I always recommend 3ix.org which have hosting plans for as low as *$1*!!!!!
Name.com is good choice for purchasing domain name but it is better to purchase host and domain from same place


----------



## PraKs (Apr 11, 2011)

Can anyone tell me if there is any problem in Ad sense approval from Google, if site owner keeps whois hidden using whoisguard services ?


----------



## uImbibe (Apr 12, 2011)

We recently started web hosting, we have a beta plan till 1.06.2010 which is completely free. We require no credit card details and such. All we ask is that you provide us some feedback on your experiences with us.

Here is the plan
Price : Rs.1000.00/Year (proposed after trial time)
Space : 3gb
Bandwidth : 30gb/month
Unlimited Adon Domains
Unlimited MySQL Databases
Awstats + Webalizer + Analog
GD Library + Image Magic + Zend Optimizer
Reseller Priveleges - Add Rs.200 per year.

Feel free to pm me if you wanna try it out. After all, since it's free, you've got nothing to loose


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 14, 2011)

PraKs said:


> Can anyone tell me if there is any problem in Ad sense approval from Google, if site owner keeps whois hidden using whoisguard services ?



No, in that case Google will reject your application first time mentioning that they couldn't verify the owner of the doamin, and will ask you to upload a file and access source code of the site, and again resubmit application.

Just follow that, and your adsense A/c will be verified.

And yes, good decision of getting Domain Protection (WHOIS).


----------



## PraKs (Apr 14, 2011)

@krishnandu.sarkar
Thank you bro for guide.

Yup, Going with whois guard is good & comes free from namecheap 

Can you please tell which option to take ?

Is it good to register domain, dont use whois guard, let Google approve adsense, then use whois guard.
OR
Register domain with whois guard, let google reject adsense & again do it as you said. 
Will your process work on blogger blog ?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 15, 2011)

Well, see I don't think Google only judges ownership of domain by WHOIS, it also grants access to control panel, source code of the site etc.


----------



## aningbo (Apr 18, 2011)

buy domain from bigrock.in (its the best)

i have hosting with adityacomputer.com, hostdime.in, ibeehosting and hostgator.

i would recommend adityacomputer or hostdime


----------



## PraKs (Apr 18, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> No, in that case Google will reject your application first time mentioning that they couldn't verify the owner of the doamin, and will ask you to upload a file and access source code of the site, and again resubmit application.
> 
> Just follow that, and your adsense A/c will be verified.
> 
> And yes, good decision of getting Domain Protection (WHOIS).



@krishnandu.sarkar
Can you please explain how to do this one - upload a file and access source code of the site for the blogspot blog ?


----------



## newway01 (Apr 19, 2011)

I have 100+ websites online for my clients and my personal websites. I have tried and tested a lot of domain registrars and hosting providers. Here's my suggestion:

For .in and .co.in domains, Bigrock is your best bet. Also you can consider Godaddy and Namecheap if you want to register .com domains. 

For hosting, I won't recommend anything other than Hostgator. I have tested alot of cheap hosting providers, but none of them got good uptimes or will simply suspend your account later saying blah blah blah. Hostgator's uptime is superb,live customer support is better and they are in business for a long time. Many of these small hosting companies emerging in India are just resellers of hostgator. So If you care for your business, then choose wisely.  

You can use these coupon codes with Hostgator. If they are expired, you can search for latest hostgator coupon codes on google.

1)First month $0.01 on Baby plan - *ytubepromo*
2)25% OFF on all plans - *SFMEMBERSCODE25*

A 'Baby' plan will be sufficient for your needs. You can add as many domains to your account later. If you only plan to have one website, then a cheaper 'hatchling' plan is available.

Once again I insist on choosing the hosting provider wisely. You can go for any cheap providers for registering domains, but for hosting, don't fall for cheap alternatives.


----------



## PraKs (Apr 19, 2011)

@newway01
Thanks a lot for great feedback.

n00b Question
As you said, register .com with Godaddy or namecheap.
Do you also get email IDs like admin@newsite.com from Domain registrar or you will get only when you purchase webspace.


----------



## gagan007 (Apr 19, 2011)

We get email IDs with domain name mostly. I have purchased domains from Domain Names, Web Hosting, and SSL Certificates | Name.com. Not only they give email IDs (which has to be redirected to another email ID) but it also provides Google app support


----------



## newway01 (Apr 19, 2011)

PraKs said:


> n00b Question
> As you said, register .com with Godaddy or namecheap.
> Do you also get email IDs like admin@newsite.com from Domain registrar or you will get only when you purchase webspace.



Most Domain registrars provides free email ID's to be created at the domain control panel. Some provides only 5 or so and others gives unlimited email ID's for extra charge. But we don't need to use it. Instead we can create unlimited email ID's from our hosting account. Once we add domains to our hosting control panel, then we can start creating as much email ID's with unlimited space (if using Hostgator). We can even run our own email server like yahoo or gmail by installing third party scripts on our domain.

By the way, have you got some problem getting accepted into Google adsense? Few years back, some crazy people from India started selling Adsense accounts for cheap , like 5$ or so. Google catch up to the scene and now its almost difficult to get accepted into Google Adsense if our country is set to India. Although, Google owns blogger, its still not possible to get an adsense account thru blogger. Its a hit or miss.

Now there are some tweaks and shortcuts to get into Adsense program for people from India. If you need any help, you can pm me any of your messenger ID's and lets have a chat. I will try my level best to help you get approved with Adsense.


----------



## gagan007 (Apr 20, 2011)

Adsense account is not at all difficult to get. I have had it since past 5-6 years and one acquired recently. See, if you are not trying to cheat (using black hat methods) maintaining an Adsense account is not difficult. Otherwise they ban you without giving a warning.


----------



## newway01 (Apr 20, 2011)

Maintaining adsense account is not a problem. But when registering new accounts with country set to India, its not easy. I used a free blogspot blog to register a new adsense account. After about 3 weeks, I got the message "application rejected". I again submitted the same blog with same email ID and all. This time , I set country as US. And its approved in some 36 hours or so..Thats the difference..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 20, 2011)

PraKs said:


> @krishnandu.sarkar
> Can you please explain how to do this one - upload a file and access source code of the site for the blogspot blog ?



Well, just access the source code using File Manager, that will be all I guess.

But see, getting adsense A/c approved is not tougher, but I think they look for uniqueness, here's there whole list of criterias : *www.google.com/adsense/policies?hl=en_US


----------



## vignesh40 (Apr 28, 2011)

pra85 said:


> i am thinking of launching a website so there are some points that i want to clarify
> 
> -where do i buy the ".in" domain from
> 
> ...



You can get the .in(INDIA) extension Domain Name at low cost here *www.tucktail.com/ there itself you can get the website hosting plan at low cost and host it.


----------



## missharry (Jul 27, 2011)

How about fatcow? I read good reviews about it though I never tried it myself. I personally used hostgator before.


----------



## techfreek (Aug 8, 2011)

If you are looking for good plans, Hostdime.in has it. Their support is pretty good.
 I am hosting one site with them.  For buying domain bigrock.


----------

